# Post op update for my dog with cancer



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

I made a post about this about a month ago but she had surgery on Friday, it went well and Lexi (dogs name) is healing up perfectly. You’d never know she had surgery two days ago from her behavior. We don’t know if the cancer if gone because the cells that were removed need to get tested for what stage cancer it was to know for sure. I’ll update when we get the results back!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

_sighs in releif_ Glad she's ok for now.


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

We got the pathology results. She’s cancer free!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Thats great news👍 And I am glad she coped so well with her surgery


----------

